# Adonis Linux *Beta Testers Needed*



## NyxCharon

As some of you know, I've been working on a Debian based Linux distro. 
If you want to try it out, feel free to boot into it as live cd or a VM. Builds are stable enough for day to day use and can be installed. 

So, what is Adonis Linux, and why? Well, there's multiple reasons for me starting it. To keep a long story short, I've seen several approaches to distros and there philosophies and I just dont agree with most. I'd like to build a simple distro that caters to users of all types and experience. 

The current builds are:
*Adonis XFCE DVD
Adonis Server*


*Website:*
http://www.adonislinux.com/
*Download Page:*
*Newest Release*
http://downloads.adonislinux.com/
Older/Misc Releases
http://adonislinux.com/downloads.html
*Install Guide:*
http://adonislinux.com/doku/doku.php?id=installation
*IRC Channel*
#AdonisLinux On Freenode
*Merch (To help pay for servers)*
http://www.cafepress.com/adonislinux

Screenshot:
More available on the website.
XFCE Edition





Server Edition




*Mods: If you don't want me advertising this for whatever reason, just say so and I'll gladly delete the thread*


----------



## Perkomate

so this Adonis linux, are you saying it works with Windows programs?


----------



## Troncoso

Perkomate said:


> so this Adonis linux, are you saying it works with Windows programs?



Read it better, mate. That is part of his ultimate goal. Right now, though, he is working on his own Debian-based distro.


----------



## NyxCharon

Perkomate said:


> so this Adonis linux, are you saying it works with Windows programs?



What Troncoso said. Sorry if it wasn't clear, I'll edit the original post. The lifelong goal is that yes, but for now it's just a debian based linux distro. The only current compatibility is via wine, which is okay at best.


----------



## wolfeking

Ill try it later. But one question. The grub setup on it, will it put memtest like Ubuntu? I really don't want too many options in the grub. 

either way, getting ready to help you out.


----------



## NyxCharon

wolfeking said:


> Ill try it later. But one question. The grub setup on it, will it put memtest like Ubuntu? I really don't want too many options in the grub.
> 
> either way, getting ready to help you out.



Yeah, but you can remove them. The installer I use depends on them, so I have to include them, no choice in the matter.
Just do a 
sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+
in a terminal.

*Just remembered you have to add user to sudo btw. So do a su and enter root password. Then do a adduser username sudo and you can use sudo like normal*


----------



## Perkomate

Troncoso said:


> Read it better, mate. That is part of his ultimate goal. Right now, though, he is working on his own Debian-based distro.



ah, sorry. Had a bit of a brain fart there.


----------



## Risc

The goal sounds really amazing. I would love to see it as well, since I prefer Ubuntu over Windows any day. I wish you massive luck!

If I can't get my Windows 7 to stay installed, I would love to test it out as well.


----------



## NyxCharon

So, the experimental build is giving me issues on the live boot. I think it has something to do with the kernel, so I'm going to rebuild with a older one tomorrow.


----------



## NyxCharon

Bump. Uploaded a new screenshot from the newest build- 0.3.0, uploading the image to sourceforge now.


----------



## NyxCharon

Started working on the novice build codename "Serdovia" 
I'm trying my best to get cinnamon as the WM working right now. Otherwise, I think I'm going to fork gnome 2 into something i like, or use gnome 3.


----------



## spynoodle

This sounds pretty epic. I've been using Windows lately, since the Windows 8 developer version is free. Personally, I've grown to dislike Linux due to the fact that some basic things are a lot harder/impossible to do than in Windows, such as monitoring video card temperatures, setting up dual monitors, and playing blu-ray. If you can fix these problems with a combo Linux/Windows kernel, I would definitely be a user.


----------



## NyxCharon

spynoodle said:


> This sounds pretty epic. I've been using Windows lately, since the Windows 8 developer version is free. Personally, I've grown to dislike Linux due to the fact that some basic things are a lot harder/impossible to do than in Windows, such as monitoring video card temperatures, setting up dual monitors, and playing blu-ray. If you can fix these problems with a combo Linux/Windows kernel, I would definitely be a user.



I've been reading a lot more into kernels and general OS theory, and well to be frank, to pull off what i want, i have to pretty much design a framework from scratch. It's going to be sort of linux based in theory/principle, but there will be a definite windows feel to it. Still trying to work out the partition formatting, ie ext3/4/ntfs wont work, at least not easily.  

As far as the version for novices mentioned above, cinnamon is sadly a no go. At least until the devs work it so it will work on Debian by default,  there are some problems at the moment that no one can seem to work out. I'm still going to try to get it to work out, but at the moment it looks like gnome 3 is a go. Cinnamon will probably force me to create my own repo that is a mixture of Debian and mint/ubuntu, which I REALLY want to avoid. So, i'll post results as I get something working.


----------



## spynoodle

NyxCharon said:


> I've been reading a lot more into kernels and general OS theory, and well to be frank, to pull off what i want, i have to pretty much design a framework from scratch. It's going to be sort of linux based in theory/principle, but there will be a definite windows feel to it. Still trying to work out the partition formatting, ie ext3/4/ntfs wont work, at least not easily.
> 
> As far as the version for novices mentioned above, cinnamon is sadly a no go. At least until the devs work it so it will work on Debian by default,  there are some problems at the moment that no one can seem to work out. I'm still going to try to get it to work out, but at the moment it looks like gnome 3 is a go. Cinnamon will probably force me to create my own repo that is a mixture of Debian and mint/ubuntu, which I REALLY want to avoid. So, i'll post results as I get something working.


Windows feel is something I really like.  That's one thing I miss in Crunchbang. You just feel too "out of touch" with the O.S., you know? For me, there's just not enough of a U.I.

EDIT: Btw, I really like the "about" page you have on the Adonis website. Nice writing.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Downloading it now. Been busy and haven't had the chance. will throw it in a virtual machine soon.

EDIT: That was a hard install. I can partition a system, but I was pretty confused partitioning it.

Also, I didn't set any passwords for anything, but I can't get it to login. I'm going to reformat and try again tomorrow when I can pay attention.


----------



## NyxCharon

voyagerfan99 said:


> Downloading it now. Been busy and haven't had the chance. will throw it in a virtual machine soon.
> 
> EDIT: That was a hard install. I can partition a system, but I was pretty confused partitioning it.
> 
> Also, I didn't set any passwords for anything, but I can't get it to login. I'm going to reformat and try again tomorrow when I can pay attention.



Yeah, the installer is something I want to replace, but I can't get any alternatives to function correctly.  you HAVE to set a password, for both the root and user account. If you want to set up sudo and lock the root account, you can do that, and i'll gladly show you how.

sudo setup is pretty easy though.
from user terminal
$: su
*enter root password*
#: adduser sudo *usernamehere*

and then it's done. sudo will be setup on the machine. if you want to lock the root account afterwords (make sure sudo works first!) 
just do
$:sudo passwd -l root



I'm currently considering adding some of the linux mint repos in a effort to get cinnamon to work, as I really am not a fan of gnome3. Not sure yet.


----------



## NyxCharon

Update:
Last couple weeks of work has been lost. I was going to release all the spinoffs at once, but my one of my HDD's  have stopped working correctly so i have a lot of lost work to make up. I have some backups, but not anything too recent. So, it's going to be a while before another update.


----------



## Kesava

NyxCharon said:


> Update:
> Last couple weeks of work has been lost. I was going to release all the spinoffs at once, but my one of my HDD's  have stopped working correctly so i have a lot of lost work to make up. I have some backups, but not anything too recent. So, it's going to be a while before another update.



That is terrible 

I also found the installer confusing. Luckily I was able to get on gtalk while running the Live CD and get Mihir to guide me through it. But if it was nice and user friendly like most of the other installers than that would be great.

I'm loving being back on Windows right now, I just feel so damn comfortable, but once I get sick of it again, hopefully there will be a nice new Adonis release for me to try.


----------



## NyxCharon

Because of the recent events, I've begun drafting a new plan.

Spinoffs are going to wait. I'll release one with each new release of the main build as it progresses. 
I'm going to build a novice build this weekend and see where I can go with that. Probably going to either go oldschool gnome 2 on debian or strip a linux mint distro down to the bare and then rebuild it my way.  Leaning towards the mint one. 

I had a talk with a friend about where this project is going and decided that I need to keep my focus on the long term goal, so I'm going to begin coding some parts of the OS this weekend. Stuff like the Kernel, boot loader, etc and start planning out the framework for the entire project. 

I'll post more updates this weekend of what I've got done with the current distro however. It will still be maintained the entire time, just to reassure everyone.


----------



## turbodiesel

i like it


----------



## NyxCharon

Updates:
Moving Adonis Linux to Testing from Stable. No reason to use the Stable packages, there too old and break everything.

Started a 'Buntu based distro. Working on getting it stripped and rebuilding it the proper way. You know, with out all that bloat.

New images should be out this weekend. Adonis wont see many changes, anyone currently using can just leave it as is.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Is it free?


----------



## NyxCharon

Yup. It's linux, why wouldn't it be? (minus redhat)


----------



## jonnyp11

I want to try it but my stupid flash drive, computer, and burning programs all hate it and win8 and every other thing i've tried to load...


----------



## NyxCharon

I'll write up some instructions on several ways to work with a flashdrive when I get the chance, to avoid any future problems.


----------



## Troncoso

Hey mate. Is 0.2.0/0.3.0 the latest builds? When you click the Adonis Linux link in your sig it takes you to a 0.2.0 download.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

NyxCharon said:


> Yup. It's linux, why wouldn't it be? (minus redhat)



Where can i get it?


----------



## NyxCharon

Troncoso said:


> Hey mate. Is 0.2.0/0.3.0 the latest builds? When you click the Adonis Linux link in your sig it takes you to a 0.2.0 download.



It just takes you to sourceforge, and yeah,  0.3.0 is the latest build.

To slip: just read my post and download it from sourceforge. Though, if it's your first time using linux, I really wouldn't suggest it.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

NyxCharon said:


> It just takes you to sourceforge, and yeah,  0.3.0 is the latest build.
> 
> To slip: just read my post and download it from sourceforge. Though, if it's your first time using linux, I really wouldn't suggest it.



Why not? My brother used it.


----------



## NyxCharon

slipx44 said:


> Why not? My brother used it.



The installer is pretty advanced, especially if you have no idea what swap is, various partition formats and the such. If you do, then go for it.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

NyxCharon said:


> The installer is pretty advanced, especially if you have no idea what swap is, various partition formats and the such. If you do, then go for it.



Btw, I'm into computer programming, so I'm really good with computers.


----------



## Troncoso

slipx44 said:


> Why not? My brother used it.



He means his distro. It's still in the early stages of development and isn't very user-friendly. Especially to those who have never really used Linux at all.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Troncoso said:


> He means his distro. It's still in the early stages of development and isn't very user-friendly. Especially to those who have never really used Linux at all.



I'm starting to use a collage grade 3-d graphics programm and I never used it before. I might be wrong, but I think I can do it.


----------



## NyxCharon

slipx44 said:


> Btw, I'm into computer programming, so I'm really good with computers.


.
Lol. That has no bearing on what I'm referring to. Go ahead and try it. You've been warned.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

NyxCharon said:


> .
> Lol. That has no bearing on what I'm referring to. Go ahead and try it. You've been warned.



Now that I said I can do it, i'm prob gonna fail now.....


----------



## NyxCharon

The main 0.3.0 "Adonis" build is being brought up to 0.5.0 this week. Did a full update and reworked somethings. Applied a lot of bug fixes, and removed some old software. Going to go through the list of installed packages a couple more times, remove uneeded stuff, test it again and upload it this weekend.

The other build "Aurora" is being tried out in multiple forms. A ubuntu minimal build up just isn't working, so i'm going to try it via ubuntu server, as well as go back to my old favorite debian, since that Cinnamon (my chosen desktop-environment) has been released to the stable repos finally, and should see no issues. If that's the case, Aurora will also be debian based, unless I see fit otherwise. 

From now on, "Adonis" will refer to the testing release. It will slowly be replaced with code of my own writing, until ot reaches a point that I get something worth releasing that is independent of debian altogether. (This will likely take years, as a fyi)

"Aurora" will be a minmal-esqe distro aimed at the novice user (CD & DVD versions). It will have long term support and will be staying on it's current repo indefinitely unless something significant changes. 

Adonis 0.5.0 will be out this weekend.
Aurora 0.0.1 will likely be out this weekend, but only in a downloadable VM form.


----------



## NyxCharon

Aurora. Pretty stock, just got cinnamon working. Going to strip it down now.


----------



## mihir

NyxCharon said:


> To slip: just read my post and download it from sourceforge. Though, if it's your first time using linux, I really wouldn't suggest it.



You are the worst advertiser ever. 
If a guy wants to try out your OS let him. :good:
Atleast you shouldn't say things like that about your OS, since you will find plenty of other people who will do it for you.

But I agree with you,one should try it only if you have some linux CLI experience. 

He can change the DE to Gnome 2 on your OS right? If yes, then he shouldn't have any problem.And just some FSTAB modifications, or straight away using nautilus as a file manager.




slipx44 said:


> I'm starting to use a collage grade 3-d graphics programm and I never used it before. I might be wrong, but I think I can do it.


Collage???
And believe me something with a GUI is way easier to figure out compared to CLI, and on Linux a lot of work gets done quicker and easily if you use CLI, like I myself do not even prefer using a mouse when on Linux.


----------



## NyxCharon

mihir said:


> You are the worst advertiser ever.
> If a guy wants to try out your OS let him. :good:
> Atleast you shouldn't say things like that about your OS, since you will find plenty of other people who will do it for you.
> 
> But I agree with you,one should try it only if you have some linux CLI experience.
> 
> He can change the DE to Gnome 2 on your OS right? If yes, then he shouldn't have any problem.And just some FSTAB modifications, or straight away using nautilus as a file manager.
> 
> 
> 
> Collage???
> And believe me something with a GUI is way easier to figure out compared to CLI, and on Linux a lot of work gets done quicker and easily if you use CLI, like I myself do not even prefer using a mouse when on Linux.





I'd rather people who don't have linux experience try the new distro I'm working on.
Just finished themeing for the most part. A bit more work to do. 
Then some more package management. 







Getting somewhere.  Can't decide whether I want to install conky or not.


----------



## mihir

NyxCharon said:


> I'd rather people who don't have linux experience try the new distro I'm working on.
> Just finished themeing for the most part. A bit more work to do.
> Then some more package management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting somewhere.  Can't decide whether I want to install conky or not.



Do include netbeans or eclipse. What will you use as a file manager? Thunar I guess.Do include Conky.
Also one modification I would suggest, I don't know whether this is an FSTAB modification or nauilus thing, but when I put Ubuntu 10.04 on my system, it detects all my windows partitions automatically and mounts them without me having to specify the device id or append anything in fstab, but thunar does not do that. But it makes using a distro for newbies more convinient.
Which Kernel version are you using?


----------



## Troncoso

NyxCharon said:


> I'd rather people who don't have linux experience try the new distro I'm working on.
> Just finished themeing for the most part. A bit more work to do.
> Then some more package management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting somewhere.  Can't decide whether I want to install conky or not.



Add conky, for sure. I also agree with Mihir on Thunar. It always ends up being my preferred file manager. Because, of course you are creating this distro to tailor to my needs. Might as well make sure you get it right. Haha


----------



## mihir

Use CrinosConky, it looks amazing.


----------



## NyxCharon

okay, thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll work around with some conky stuff soon. As far as file manager,I'm using nautillis since it's the default gnome one and it's pre installed as a dependency. I normally use thunar too though. Kernel is 3.2.0-0.bpo.1-686-pae

At the moment the real challenge is stripping it down from 4ish gb's to 3. At 3.7 right now,so we'll see how it goes. This is why I don't like Ubuntu, too many uneeded depencdencies for everything. Still, It's moving forward.


----------



## mihir

Do the auto mount thing like it is on Ubuntu. Is it a Nautilus thing or the FSTAB thing?


----------



## Kesava

Aurora is looking great! How is the installer though?

Also there seems to already be an Aurora linux distro at http://auroralinux.org/ and auroralinux.com and .net are taken so is this the best name?


----------



## NyxCharon

Kesava said:


> Aurora is looking great! How is the installer though?
> 
> Also there seems to already be an Aurora linux distro at http://auroralinux.org/ and auroralinux.com and .net are taken so is this the best name?



Aurora is fine, I've seen those before. It's still Adonis, just a different spinoff. Aurora is the codename, so it'll still get the Adonis branding. It's ubuntu based at the moment, so you're in luck, I can use the standard ubuntu installer if everything works out fine. 

Mihir, can you post a linky to that CrinosConky you speak off? Everything i have found sends me to some spanish site to a download link that no longer works. Would be apprecaited :good:

As far as this build, going to do a good bit more work tonight, and I'll upload a intial image probably sunday. 

Sadly, unity is still installed, but because of the poor way ubuntu treats package dependencies, I can't remove it.Cinnamon is the default though.


----------



## NyxCharon

Current theme:




And here's a busy one part way though theming it. 




Going to clean it up a bit more, and work on repackaging it with a installer.


----------



## NyxCharon

More progress:
Unity and Gnome are gone. Cinnamon only now. 
Got it down to 2.48 GB's in size, started with ~4.5
Removed Natuilis and installed thunar as per request.
going to install a couple more key things and it'll be ready for a release tomorrow I think.


Edit: Suggestion for music player?


----------



## mihir

Attached it 





Kesava said:


> Aurora is looking great! How is the installer though?
> 
> Also there seems to already be an Aurora linux distro at http://auroralinux.org/ and auroralinux.com and .net are taken so is this the best name?



Switch to Linux -


----------



## NyxCharon

Thanks. I'll have a look at it sometime. Creating a live disc now. Going to leave the whole install thing out for a little while I think. I'll have it uploaded tonight to sourceforge.

Edit: Uploaded. Full live disc, and Graphical Installer. 
It is buggy since cinnamon is so new, so keep it to the VM for now. 
http://sourceforge.net/projects/adonislinux/files/AdonisAurora_0-0-1.iso/download


----------



## mihir

VLC and Rhthymbox should do it.

Crinos Conky Screenshot






Here is another one I liked but I do not like the laptop as my wallpaper, but I like the idea


----------



## NyxCharon

I'll give it some thought. I really want Aurora to be very clean though. If you missed my edit, it's up for download now. Feel free to test and tell me how awful it is


----------



## mihir

Good it is only 1Gb, will take about 3-4 hours to download . Will test it out and and write back.

EDIT
Might take a bit longer getting poor download speeds.


----------



## NyxCharon

All downloads have been pulled, and new releases will be put up on the first.


----------



## mihir

NyxCharon said:


> All downloads have been pulled, and new releases will be put up on the first.



Yeah I tried wget -c to resume my download from 74% but it gave an error 404. 
Then I checked and all the downloads had been pulled out , now I will have to start from 0%.


----------



## NyxCharon

mihir said:


> Yeah I tried wget -c to resume my download from 74% but it gave an error 404.
> Then I checked and all the downloads had been pulled out , now I will have to start from 0%.



Sorry about that. There were some serious problems that got overlooked when it was first released. I'm just going to thoroughly test everything and put up some new stuff on the first, as well as put up the new design of the website.


----------



## NyxCharon

Bump. Updated, new release. Site's been redone, etc.
See first post.


----------



## Kesava

Since Bobby is lazy...

Download: http://adonislinux.com/downloads.html

Download Torrent: http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=be1028ab52d49777135ad3d5caefb421b7b9514a


----------



## salvage-this

I really like the new look to the site NyxCharon.  I will have to try out Adonis soon.  I really meant to earlier.  

Is the Aurora version built any different than the XFCE version?

Edit: just read Cinamon.  Feel like an idiot.


----------



## NyxCharon

Kesava said:


> Since Bobby is lazy...
> 
> Download: http://adonislinux.com/downloads.html
> 
> Download Torrent: http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=be1028ab52d49777135ad3d5caefb421b7b9514a



Hey, i put that download link in the first post!


----------



## Kesava

NyxCharon said:


> Hey, i put that download link in the first post!



You can't expect people, who are just as lazy as you, to go searching for the download link.


----------



## NyxCharon

Kesava said:


> You can't expect people, who are just as lazy as you, to go searching for the download link.



Well in that case, for people that see this, here's the install guide, if you need it. 
http://adonislinux.com/doku/doku.php?id=installation


----------



## Kesava

salvage-this said:


> I really like the new look to the site NyxCharon.



Yeah me too. Bobby has done a nice job.

I especially love the blue, it's my all time favourite thing I've ever seen and I am really glad he put it there. It goes with the rest of the website really nicely and doesn't burn your retinas out.


----------



## Troncoso

kesava said:


> yeah me too. Bobby has done a nice job.
> 
> I especially love the blue, it's my all time favourite thing i've ever seen and i am really glad he put it there. It goes with the rest of the website really nicely and doesn't burn your retinas out.



kesava. Stop. Trolling.


----------



## NyxCharon

Troncoso said:


> kesava. Stop. Trolling.



Don't even try, it's pointless 
If you don't feed him, he tends to wander elsewhere for food. 




Regardless, Adonis Server is ready. Couple tweaks and then I'll build the image in the morning.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Let me know when it's up and running for download and I'll get to using it :good:


----------



## Troncoso

voyagerfan99 said:


> Let me know when it's up and running for download and I'll get to using it :good:



It's been available for a couple days. Just go to adonislinux.com and click downloads.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got it already :good:


----------



## NyxCharon

Troncoso said:


> It's been available for a couple days. Just go to adonislinux.com and click downloads.



Thanks for the sudo article on my site. About to add another method i forgot about. If you look at the sudoers file, you'll notice that line about adding a user to the sudo group. 
So if you do 
adduser sudo *usernamehere*
at a root prompt, you can use sudo. Going to add how to disable it as well. But good post nonetheless, the screenshot was nice to have.

EDIT:Uploading the server image now.


----------



## mihir

So just installed it. I have a separate 250 gig HDD for Linux OSes. So I just allocated 40 Gig to this to try it out, majority of the space is allocated Ubuntu 12.04. And I am thinking of switching to this as my primary OS. Liking it so far.Really fast. Had to do some work but loving it. 
Will be doing a blog post about this. Will also offer my proper feedback later. 
Here is a screenshot


----------



## NyxCharon

Thanks, that's good to hear. Apparently a couple other people installed it to, as I have my first couple post on the forum, and bug filing. It's nice to have something to do again. 
Let me know if you have any major issues.


----------



## Troncoso

mihir said:


> So just installed it. I have a separate 250 gig HDD for Linux OSes. So I just allocated 40 Gig to this to try it out, majority of the space is allocated Ubuntu 12.04. And I am thinking of switching to this as my primary OS. Liking it so far.Really fast. Had to do some work but loving it.
> Will be doing a blog post about this. Will also offer my proper feedback later.
> Here is a screenshot
> *snip*



That's awesome. I'm guessing you installed it on your Desktop, since you are using a separate HDD?

You should consider joining the forum and giving a little review. Bobby will likely mod you.


----------



## NyxCharon

Troncoso said:


> That's awesome. I'm guessing you installed it on your Desktop, since you are using a separate HDD?
> 
> You should consider joining the forum and giving a little review. Bobby will likely mod you.



Yeah, that wouldn't be a issue.

OP Updated, Server edition has been released.


----------



## spynoodle

I think I'm going to have to install this on an extra HDD. It looks pretty epic. Just wondering, what browser is installed by default?
EDIT: Nvm, just saw that it's Chromium. You, sir, know your stuff.


----------



## NyxCharon

spynoodle said:


> I think I'm going to have to install this on an extra HDD. It looks pretty epic. Just wondering, what browser is installed by default?
> EDIT: Nvm, just saw that it's Chromium. You, sir, know your stuff.



I try too.  It seems to be the go to linux browser these days.  I'm normally a firefox guy, but even I use chromium on linux. I'm pretty sure iceweasel/firefox is included too, just in case.


----------



## spynoodle

NyxCharon said:


> I try too.  It seems to be the go to linux browser these days.  I'm normally a firefox guy, but even I use chromium on linux. I'm pretty sure iceweasel/firefox is included too, just in case.



I use Chrome mainly for the extensions. I know Firefox has add-ons and whatnot, but I really like the simplistic way that Chrome extensions work. It doesn't look like crap.  Chrome also just seems to work better for me in general. I haven't used Firefox in a while, so I'm sure it's pretty much just as good, but I just like to stick with Chrome, probably because I still somewhat feel grateful to Google for receiving a CR-48.  That's actually when I started using Chrome, since, you know, I kinda had to.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I do like the setup guide, because without it I would have once again never truly figured out how to partition the drive. I'm still a bit of a n00b with Linux.

Got it installed but haven't rebooted yet. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## NyxCharon

voyagerfan99 said:


> I do like the setup guide, because without it I would have once again never truly figured out how to partition the drive. I'm still a bit of a n00b with Linux.
> 
> Got it installed but haven't rebooted yet. Let's see how this goes.



Yeah, i was hoping that would help. Everyone either loves or hates that installer


----------



## voyagerfan99

NyxCharon said:


> Yeah, i was hoping that would help. Everyone either loves or hates that installer



Yeah, cause with others like Linux Mint you just choose the drive and the partition size and it does the rest for you


----------



## NyxCharon

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah, cause with others like Linux Mint you just choose the drive and the partition size and it does the rest for you



I'm forking the current tools I'm using into my own, and yes, that is on the agenda of things to add 



Also, IRC Channel has been set up!
#AdonisLinux on freenode


----------



## spynoodle

I just finished installing everything, and I like it.  It's a good balance between lightweightness and usability. One thing I'd like to suggest is that you add in more GUI front-ends for terminal applications. For example, it would be nice to have grandr preinstalled the way it is in Crunchbang, and it would also be useful to have a built-in menu editor. I downloaded LXMenuEditor, and it seems to work well.

EDIT: Maybe I'm too used to Openbox. Perhaps I don't need a menu editor.


----------



## NyxCharon

spynoodle said:


> I just finished installing everything, and I like it.  It's a good balance between lightweightness and usability. One thing I'd like to suggest is that you add in more GUI front-ends for terminal applications. For example, it would be nice to have grandr preinstalled the way it is in Crunchbang, and it would also be useful to have a built-in menu editor. I downloaded LXMenuEditor, and it seems to work well.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe I'm too used to Openbox. Perhaps I don't need a menu editor.



Nope, xfce does everything automatically. You can right click and edit the menu that way as well. 
VM or on HDD?


----------



## spynoodle

NyxCharon said:


> Nope, xfce does everything automatically. You can right click and edit the menu that way as well.
> VM or on HDD?


HDD. It's running quite nicely on my sig rig.  However, I've been having some trouble trying to get my dual monitor setup to keep its configuration upon reboot. I tried adding the xrandr script to a .xorgprofile file in my home directory, but it still won't load at boot. How do I get the system to recognize the script?

Also, btw, Thunar is an awesome file manager. It's one of the things I really like about Crunchbang. As another suggestion, for user-likability factor, you may want to preload it with the "Open Folder as Root" custom command. I just set it up, and I love having to do less terminal work.


----------



## NyxCharon

spynoodle said:


> HDD. It's running quite nicely on my sig rig.  However, I've been having some trouble trying to get my dual monitor setup to keep its configuration upon reboot. I tried adding the xrandr script to a .xorgprofile file in my home directory, but it still won't load at boot. How do I get the system to recognize the script?
> 
> Also, btw, Thunar is an awesome file manager. It's one of the things I really like about Crunchbang. As another suggestion, for user-likability factor, you may want to preload it with the "Open Folder as Root" custom command. I just set it up, and I love having to do less terminal work.



Did you try using the built in monitor tool? I'll add the open as root thing, i just forgot about it before releasing this.


----------



## spynoodle

NyxCharon said:


> Did you try using the built in monitor tool? I'll add the open as root thing, i just forgot about it before releasing this.


Glad I could help.  I couldn't find anything in the built-in tool about non-mirrored dual monitors. Am I missing something?


----------



## NyxCharon

spynoodle said:


> Glad I could help.  I couldn't find anything in the built-in tool about non-mirrored dual monitors. Am I missing something?



Not sure, haven't played with it much. I have another monitor coming in a week or so (i hope) so i can play with duals again soon. 



other news: The Ubuntu based version with gnome 3 and cinnamon will be released tomorrow.


----------



## spynoodle

NyxCharon said:


> Not sure, haven't played with it much. I have another monitor coming in a week or so (i hope) so i can play with duals again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> other news: The Ubuntu based version with gnome 3 and cinnamon will be released tomorrow.


Gotta love those dual monitors. 

Weird thing: for some reason when I booted it up this morning, it had the dual monitor configuration set correctly, but the cursor kept displaying the loading symbol and anything I opened didn't have a top window panel, so I had to close each program from its file menu.


----------



## NyxCharon

spynoodle said:


> Gotta love those dual monitors.
> 
> Weird thing: for some reason when I booted it up this morning, it had the dual monitor configuration set correctly, but the cursor kept displaying the loading symbol and anything I opened didn't have a top window panel, so I had to close each program from its file menu.



woah. Take a screenshot if it happens again. I won my monitor on ebay, so i'll have it up and running sometime soon to take a look at it. Which drivers are you using? The free ones or nividia?


----------



## NyxCharon

Final distro released. 
Gnome 3/Cinnamon in Ubuntu 12.04. Unity has been purged from the system, if you were wondering. 









Download:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/adonislinux/files/Adonis_Aurora_RC.iso/download


----------



## spynoodle

Cinnamon looks nice. :good: I'm using the "radeon" open-source driver, but I'm on my Win8 drive right now so I can't take a screenshot atm.


----------



## NyxCharon

I've begun development on what I'm calling a "Script Manager".
Basic principle is that for people who aren't very good with the terminal,etc or people who are just not in the mood to do something, can download a script that does it for you. The scripts will be user submitted and will go through a series of trials. It'll start at experimental, then testing, then stable. Each user can choose which ones they subscribe too. For instance, a script that will auto detect and setup graphics cards, or a tuner card, or even a sound card. Other things like cosmetic stuff is fine too. It'll be fairly similar to synaptic in design, but I'm hoping it will make peoples life much easier. I have the basic gui done, and am currently working on the networking sides of things. I should have a repository setup for adonis sometime this month which will be nice.


----------



## spynoodle

NyxCharon said:


> I've begun development on what I'm calling a "Script Manager".
> Basic principle is that for people who aren't very good with the terminal,etc or people who are just not in the mood to do something, can download a script that does it for you. The scripts will be user submitted and will go through a series of trials. It'll start at experimental, then testing, then stable. Each user can choose which ones they subscribe too. For instance, a script that will auto detect and setup graphics cards, or a tuner card, or even a sound card. Other things like cosmetic stuff is fine too. It'll be fairly similar to synaptic in design, but I'm hoping it will make peoples life much easier. I have the basic gui done, and am currently working on the networking sides of things. I should have a repository setup for adonis sometime this month which will be nice.


That's a great idea. If you want to make Adonis user-friendly, this is definitely a good way to go.


----------



## NyxCharon

Update: Adonis Linux is officially on the waiting list to get in. Will post if I hear more.

Also, a another server has been set up for this project. Will now be able to set up a repo for updates/packages. When it's ready I'll let everyone know.


----------



## NyxCharon

Updates:
Repository has been setup, and will slowly be populated with packages.
New logo has been made thanks to Troncoso
New installer will be ready for the debian version next week (hopefully)
Ubuntu version is going to see a lot of UI tweaks in the incoming week as well.


----------



## Troncoso

Damn tronsoco stole my design..


----------



## NyxCharon

Troncoso said:


> Damn tronsoco stole my design..


....
yes.


----------



## NyxCharon

Merch site is setup now, gotta pay for the servers some how.
http://www.cafepress.com/adonislinux\
Also, Adonis was mentioned on Distrowatch!!
http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20120618
Not much, but i'll take it


----------



## spynoodle

NyxCharon said:


> Also, Adonis was mentioned on Distrowatch!!
> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20120618
> Not much, but i'll take it



Nice.  Anything that will help the user base grow. :good:


----------



## mihir

It was mentioned on Distrowatch. Excellent. Did you contact them or they did it themselves?


----------



## jonnyp11

mihir said:


> It was mentioned on Distrowatch. Excellent. Did you contact them or they did it themselves?



2 posts up he says that and it looks like they found him


----------



## mihir

jonnyp11 said:


> 2 posts up he says that and it looks like they found him



What??? 
I was commenting that it is excellent that Adonis was mentioned on Distrowatch.
And how does it look like they found him?


----------



## NyxCharon

I applied to distrowatch, they didn't find me.

This project is still going, and a lot more coding needs to be done before the next release, which is currently scheduled to be  a RC in December. A lot of software including the new installer is being written, so this release is going to be a lot different. Also, dropping the Ubuntu version as well as Gnome3. Cinnamon will stay, but will be migrated to Debian. Overall a LOT of changes are going on.


----------



## Kesava

I just want to show everyone this screenshot of my donation to Adonis, so you know how amazing and generous I am:


----------



## NyxCharon

The base image has been made:
http://adonislinux.com/blog/?p=48
Got around to trying out the pure debian packages for cinnamon today, went well:




This means I will be DROPPING the ubuntu release.


----------



## byteninja2

Cool. I love MATE. And, they did find you on distrowatch, pretty awesome.


----------



## NyxCharon

byteninja2 said:


> Cool. I love MATE. And, they did find you on distrowatch, pretty awesome.



Yeah, the Distrowatch mention was cool. Still trying to get added to the actual database. Hopefully that can be done this winter (dec/jan) when I release the new release candidates. :good:

Other then that, I've just been doing a lot of planning; new website layout, setting up a proper wiki, working on software, testing new packages, etc. 

Sidenote: If anyone is interested in making themes for windows managers (GTK2, GTK3, XFWM, etc) or wallpapers, contact me!  :good:


----------



## NyxCharon

So, 6 months after the first release, I have some approximate figures.
Sourceforge had a total of well over 1300 downloads, torrents were a couple hundred, as well was my download mirror. 
Thus, I can safely say that Adonis has been downloaded well over *1500+* times.

The initial 1.0.0 release still has a lifespan of 6 months, before the next release. 
The next alpha release will be done in a couple weeks, and several months later the Beta will be released.

The Alpha will be a regression to a smaller, cleaner distro that simply provides basic tools for day to to day task, things such as office software,etc has been removed for un-needed bloat. 
The Beta will include all new software as well as a new installer in both 32 and 64 bit editions with XFCE.
The next release, 2.0.0, will feature the following Desktop Environments: Xfce, KDE, and Cinnamon/Gnome. All three versions will be based on Debian Testing, as the previous edition was. 

3.0.0 slated for release June/July 2014 will *hopefully* become a fork of Debian and will maintain some capability with Debian, however will feature it's own ecosystem of packages separate by those provided by Debian.


----------



## NyxCharon

Updated Image has been released: 1.1.0
*Removed LibreOffice
*Add Support for several wifi cards
*Added Support for misc trackpads, including ones with multi-finger gestures.
*Added support  for various graphics chips.
*Updated system to current pacakge versions

Download:
http://downloads.adonislinux.com/


It won't be listed on the  main site for several days, redoing the website and will have it up on the 1st, however  the image is there to be downloaded now


----------



## NyxCharon

Website has been updated:
http://adonislinux.com/


----------



## spynoodle

NyxCharon said:


> Website has been updated:
> http://adonislinux.com/


I like the new design.  I'll definitely be looking forward to future Cinnamon releases, since I've grown to quite like Cinnamon after using Mint.


----------



## NyxCharon

Thanks! and yeah, I've grown to be quite fond of cinnamon myself. Clem and the LM team have done a nice job with it.


----------



## spynoodle

NyxCharon said:


> Thanks! and yeah, I've grown to be quite fond of cinnamon myself. Clem and the LM team have done a nice job with it.


Yeah, I find it to be nicer than Gnome 2, but not too flashy. The applets are also a great feature IMO.


----------



## NyxCharon

So this happened:
http://worldstechnonews.com/adonis-linux-1-1-0-xfce-ditches-libreoffice/
Alert the press, I've removed LibreOffice!!1!!1!1!!! 

Anyways, even if it's some small blog, nice to get some attention.


----------



## Calin

Nice OS man!


----------



## NyxCharon

Just going to leave this here.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Can I run it live off a DVD to test it? I dont have anything that I can install it on atm


----------



## NyxCharon

Yup! 
It also runs great on virtualbox as well.


----------

